# New Switch



## Brassie14 (Mar 4, 2017)

I've got to replace the switch on my Delta Contractor saw. I bought the saw new some time ago but for numerous reason didn't get it set up till this spring. I was crosscutting some small maple, stopped the saw to measure the board then it wouldn't start. It's been running fine till now. I checked everything and checked the capacitors actually an electrical shop checked them said they were fine. I worked in a motor repair shop for several years checked the motor, took the fan of no saw dust or debris. The centrifugal switch was fine and all the winding were perfect. Check the reset button, breaker wasn't tripped and have 120 volts on meter. Yes, I unplugged the motor while checking it. The electrical shop said the same thing that it certainly sounds like the switch. I can't get the same switch for it as its obsolete now. I've been looking at another switch but the way this one mounted on the saw is whats troubling me. I don't know if anyones familiar with the set up but the switches I've seen make not be doable. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
John


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

I have done the same thing several times on delta cont saws

on one i recall simply installing a two pole toggle switch

On a couple others i simply surface mounted a box and used a toggle that you would use in your house for the lights.(these were single pole 120 vac) as most of the delta cont saws i have had were job saws i kept em setup for 120 vac.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I recently installed this switch with a plastic electrical box from the BORG. LINK

Works great and bought another for my other Delta Contractors saw.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

The switch is generic (ie: Delta didn't make it, they bought it from someone else). Post a picture. Check the numbers on the switch - 9 out of 10 times you can find the exact switch with a simple google search on the numbers you find on it. Also, it's extremely easy to test the switch with a multimeter. Ditto for the capacitors.

Cheers,
Brad

PS: Aftermarket suppliers like Mikes Tools, ereplacementparts.com, etc… should have it as well.


----------

